# Question about DM guild



## Saarith (Apr 22, 2016)

So I recently started putting up a few adventures on the DM guild and I would like to fix a few issues with them.

Now I was wondering what happens if I delete the old files and add new ones to my listings. Do the people that have purchased the item "lose" the old file from their library or will they still have it and also the new item?

I have seen that some people have versions 1, 2 , 3 and such, while others only have a single version. I am asking because personally I think it's more professional just to have the latest version for sale, but I think some of my customers would like to keep the old version which they actually bought.


----------



## Giant2005 (Apr 22, 2016)

If they have downloaded it already, then they already have it - nothing you do (short of hacking their system) will stop that.
If you delete it and replace it with a different version, then they will no longer be able to download the original version.


----------



## CapnZapp (Apr 22, 2016)

I believe the question is:

Do DM Guild have a versioning system, and if so, how do you update your work?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2016)

I haven't used DMsG, but if it's like the rest of OBS' sites, you have an option to replace existing orders or not. If you choose that option, then it gets replaced in their library; if not, it only applies to new orders. Obviously those who already downloaded see their copies on their local hard drive.

If it's not like the rest of OBS' sites, then it doesn't. Hmmm. That wasn't much help, was it?


----------



## mellored (Apr 22, 2016)

CapnZapp said:


> I believe the question is:
> 
> Do DM Guild have a versioning system, and if so, how do you update your work?



No. But you can add or remove files.  Generally I've seen people just put v2 or 1.3 at the end of the file name.


----------



## LordEntrails (Apr 22, 2016)

DMsG doesn't provide vaulting of multiple versions. So if you delete the file and upload something else, then that's the only version that is available, both to new and old purchases.

Don't know why you would be concerned that the old versions would not be available to older purchasers. I include a version.txt file that states what has been updated. But I don't make the old versions available.


----------



## Saarith (Apr 22, 2016)

Ok. Thanks for those answers. I guess it works sort of like I imagined. That the customers library and the files that I have listed are always the same.

I guess it's not a big deal but I wanted to know regardless.


----------



## mellored (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not sure what kind of limit they have, but there's no big rush to delete the old ones.

Also anyone who bought the old version can redownload the new one.


----------



## Jeremy E Grenemyer (May 1, 2016)

Giant2005 said:


> If they have downloaded it already, then they already have it - nothing you do (short of hacking their system) will stop that.



I suppose it should be obvious, but thank you for pointing this out all the same. 



Morrus said:


> If it's not like the rest of OBS' sites, then it doesn't. Hmmm. That wasn't much help, was it?



Definitely helpful for me. 

I plan to update my sourcebook every two months with new content, revisions and edits, and I had no idea about the feature you mentioned.


----------

